# Study on the Attributes of God



## Poimen (Nov 4, 2009)

Our congregation is starting up a study on the attributes of God. Instead of reinventing the wheel I was wondering if anyone has a link to online material or something you have written I could use as an outline? Thank you.


----------



## Michael (Nov 4, 2009)

AW Pink's book?


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello Rev. Kok. Perhaps this would be useful. Theology Proper out of Herman Bavinck. A Study A Place for Truth Studies - Bavinck


----------



## Jack K (Nov 5, 2009)

My first thought is Louis Berkhof's "Manual of Christian Doctrine." I'd look at three sections: (1) the essential nature of God, (2) the names of God and (3) the attributes of God. Succinct comments in outline form with Scripture references. Don't know that you can read it online, though. Do you happen to have it on your shelf, or know someone who might?

-----Added 11/5/2009 at 06:53:03 EST-----

Okay, an update. I found a link to Berkhof's "Summary of Christian Doctrine" (less detailed than the "Manual" but essentially the same material) at Monergism. As a bonus, there are links to Pink and others on the same page:
Monergism :: God’s Attributes


----------



## nasa30 (Nov 5, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> AW Pink's book?


 
 Chapel Library has it online as well as a very inexpensive paperpack if you want some for the group. They will send it to you for free but suggest a donation of $2.51 per copy if you can afford it. If not, they will still send you a bunch for free.

Here is the link for it online


----------



## Don Kistler (Nov 5, 2009)

There isn't anything better, in my opinion, than Stephen Charnock's "The Existence and Attributes of God." I don't know if it's online or not, but it's the best there is.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 5, 2009)

Jack K said:


> My first thought is Louis Berkhof's "Manual of Christian Doctrine." I'd look at three sections: (1) the essential nature of God, (2) the names of God and (3) the attributes of God. Succinct comments in outline form with Scripture references. Don't know that you can read it online, though. Do you happen to have it on your shelf, or know someone who might?
> 
> -----Added 11/5/2009 at 06:53:03 EST-----
> 
> ...



I second Jack`s recommendation. I own it and it is very useful. The 2nd edition is laid out very nice for study groups


----------



## Poimen (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you for the recommendations but I already possess most of the books that were mentioned. I had hoped that someone had access to an outline so I wouldn't have to do a lot of work at the outset. 

Perhaps I am just being lazy?


----------



## KMK (Nov 5, 2009)

Poimen said:


> Thank you for the recommendations but I already possess most of the books that were mentioned. I had hoped that someone had access to an outline so I wouldn't have to do a lot of work at the outset.
> 
> Perhaps I am just being lazy?



Pink's is pretty much an outline in and of itself. Are you looking for something in the form of a catechism?


----------

